# Tuckermans Ravine, Mt Washington.



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well one thing is for sure about Tuck's in the spring. It's going to be a junk show and there is no way you'd be the only person back there. It's a super popular spot. There are rangers stationed back there to keep an eye on things because it gets so crazy. So if you wanted to go there on your lonesome, it'll be anything but that.


----------



## ZenFlow7 (Jan 14, 2011)

hahah, well.... thats good and bad I guess. whats your take on it? worth doing? Itd be my first big mountain decent on a board... and I really wanted to get one in before seasons end. I guess I could always go up to good ol canada... but thats a bit of a haul, and Im the only one among my friends with a passport. Anyway, thanks for the advice!


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

I have been there a few times. the tucks bowl itself is a circus, but if you hike to the summit you can find lines in the snowfields. There are other options on mt washington itself that do not get the crowds like tucks does, hillmans, GOS, etc.

That being said, the lines are steep for EC standards. if you fall, you will slide for a while.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

one of the only big mtn backcountry experiences on the east coast. I'd definitely get after it if i were you


----------

